# Rutenreparatur leicht gemacht



## Seele (7. Mai 2019)

Also wer das mit einem Seitenschneider macht der kann die Rute gleich weg werfen, besser kann man einen Blank nicht quetschen. 
Am Besten eignet sich zum Kürzen ein Dremel mit Diamantscheibe. Das geht ruck zuck und gibt eine glatte Schnittfläche ohne Splitter oder quetschen der Matte.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2019)

@ Seele,

genau so siehts aus. Im Grunde finde ich ja so Tutorials klasse. Nicht alles gleich wegwerfen - lieber erstmal versuchen zu reparieren.
Aber mit einem Seitenschneider da ran ist leider daneben. Ich verwende entweder eine kleine Dreiecksfeile oder ein Metallsägeblatt von einer kleinen Bügelsäge. Und dann säege oder feile ich nich von oben nach unten durch, sondern drehe die Spitze (oder ein anderes Rutenelement) immer wieder mal dabei. Man kann sich das wie beim Dosenöffner vorstellen. ich nehme quasi immer  mehr Material von außen weg


----------



## Dirk Nestler (7. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Hinweise - leuchtete ein und ich habe wohl mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt. Natürlich wurden eure Tipps gleich integriert! Danke


----------



## buttweisser (7. Mai 2019)

Preiswerter gehts ohne das Reparaturkit. Mit dem Klebestift einer Heißklebepistole und einem Feuerzeug....


----------



## UMueller (7. Mai 2019)

Wer kein Dremel hat. Eine kleine Puksäge (Eisensäge) tuts auch. Oder Laubsäge. Der Tip mit dem Seitenschneider ist sowas von ...... handwerklich unbegabt.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich verwende entweder eine *kleine Dreiecksfeile* (…) Und dann säege oder feile ich nich von oben nach unten durch, sondern *drehe die Spitze* (oder ein anderes Rutenelement) immer wieder mal dabei. Man kann sich das wie beim Dosenöffner vorstellen. ich nehme quasi immer  mehr Material von außen weg



Genau so, +1 - mit dieser Methode ist man vor Splittern und zerfasern gefeit, erst wieder vor ein paar Tagen bei einer sehr dünnen Spitze zwecks Ringtausch erneut durchgeführt, absolut problemlos. Ich würde auch auf jeden fall ne Feile statt ner Säge nehmen


----------



## alexpp (7. Mai 2019)

Wer den Spitzenring nur tauschen will (gibt ja leider mehr als genug Ruten mit bescheidenen Spitzenringen), der muss nicht feilen oder sägen.
Ich erhitze den Spitzenring über einer Kerze wie im folgenden Video gezeigt wird. Meist beginnt der Kleber schon zu verbrennen, das ist aber nicht tragisch, der Blank hatte noch nie Schaden genommen. Geklebt wird mit 2K-Kleber.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2019)

Besser mit heissklebepistole damit man nicht die rute amputieren muss um den Ring später zu wechseln


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2019)

Ich bin da auch ein "Barbar". Ich pappe seit Jahr und Tag Spitzenringe mit UHU Alleskleber fest. Hält, hat eine längere offene Zeit, lässt sich somit noch etwas korrigieren und lässt sich trotzdem mit dem Feuerzeug leicht wieder lösen. Das ist vielleicht nicht die erste Wahl des Profis, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## hanzz (7. Mai 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch ein "Barbar". Ich pappe seit Jahr und Tag Spitzenringe mit UHU Alleskleber fest. Hält, hat eine längere offene Zeit, lässt sich somit noch etwas korrigieren und lässt sich trotzdem mit dem Feuerzeug leicht wieder lösen. Das ist vielleicht nicht die erste Wahl des Profis, aber es funktioniert.


Genauso hab ich bisher auch neue Spitzenringe geklebt und ist bisher keiner abgefallen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Geklebt wird mit 2K-Kleber.



Bekommst du 2K-Kleber auch durch Hitze wieder ab?


----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bekommst du 2K-Kleber auch durch Hitze wieder ab?


Ja, bekommt man wieder ab. So bei ca. 200° löst der sich auch auf.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, bekommt man wieder ab. So bei ca. 200° löst der sich auch auf.


Aber auch das 2k Harz im Blank... lose wird es, aber...!


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Mai 2019)

Also bleibt das gute alte Uhu oder der Heißklebestift doch nur übrig.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)




----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also bleibt das gute alte Uhu oder der Heißklebestift doch nur übrig.


Und das reicht auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2019)

Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten eine Spitzenringnotreparatur mit klarem Nagellack durchgeführt, weil es das einzig "pappige" weit und breit war. Dieses Provisorium hält bis heute bombenfest.


----------



## alexpp (7. Mai 2019)

Ich sehe auch mit 2k-Kleber keine Probleme. Wie in dem von mir verlinkten Video richtig beschrieben, aber nicht konsequent durchgezogen: beim Erhitzen *die ganze Zeit *ziehen, der Kleber beginnt zu verbrennen (leichte Rauchentwicklung) und der Spitzenring ist danach sofort ab.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2019)

Richtig gemacht wird beim entfernen vom Spitzenring der Blank selbst nur lauwarm. Man kann ihn sofort mit den Fingern anlangen. 
Gerade guter 2K Lack wird unter größerer Hitzeeinwirkung richtig schön weich und kann gut entfernt werden. Deshalb lassen gut gebaute Ruten meist besser strippen als die mit sprödem China UV-Lack.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2019)

Die fertigen Ruten sind auch meist mit 1K Lack lackiert. Ich verwende auch 2K Kleber bzw, 2K Lack für meinen Eigenbauten und beim erwärmen der quasi weich wie Gummi.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2019)

das stimmt nur bedingt, manche  2 K Kleber härten unter Hitzeeinfluss aus oder sogar besonders gut aus , da kannst dann zum Lösen mit 200 ° C anfangen ;-)))


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Mai 2019)

Ja, so kenne ich es auch, wir mussten damals in der Ausbildung unsere Verklebungen noch bei 150 Grad im Ofen erwärmen wegen der besseren Festigkeit.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, so kenne ich es auch, wir mussten damals in der Ausbildung unsere Verklebungen noch bei 150 Grad im Ofen erwärmen wegen der besseren Festigkeit.


Auf so einen Rutenring wirken ja auch enorme Kräfte. Da sollte man nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> das stimmt nur bedingt, manche 2 K Kleber härten unter Hitzeeinfluss aus oder sogar besonders gut aus , da kannst dann zum Lösen mit 200 ° C anfangen ;-))



Das ist richtig, aber ich rede von 2K RutenbauLACK, das ist zwar auch ein 2K Kleber, diese werden aber allesamt zum einen beim aushärten nicht getempert und zum Anderen beim erneuten erhitzen weich. Auch die Kleber im Rutenbau werden selten steinhart, sondern bleiben minimal elastisch und werden unter Einwirkung von Hitze wieder weicher. 
Uhu dagegen ist nicht gerade die beste Wahl und auch bei Heißkleber sollte man schauen welchen man verwendet. Diese werden gerade im Winter gerne locker oder im Sommer bei großer Hitze erweichen sie.


----------

